# Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Denver Nuggets



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

​
Los Angeles Lakers (40-35) @ Denver Nuggets (41-33)​

Pepsi Center (Denver)​







​Date: 4/6​Time: 10:30 pm est.​​


 ​



*Probable Starters: may vary for Nuggets*​



































A. Miller V. Lenard M. Camby C. Anthony K. Martin​ 



































S. Parker K. Bryant K. Brown L. Odom Brain Cook​​​




*The KEY Reserve!!*​ 
Denver Nuggets​





Eduardo Najera​The Nuggets most active and energy player off the bench. He and Reg Evens are the true examples of doing the dirty work for a team and may decide the outcome of this game​


Los Angeles Lakers​





Devean George​Devean George had his best month in Febuary during the Laker down period.​He has stepped down a bit after another injury. Walton to his spot but it would be nice if both Walton and George can play great during the same game.​





_*A 'most win' for the Lakers? Most likely. Will they win? Most likely. The Nuggets got a serious face lift after the Alllstar break by signing Ruben and Evens for toughness. George should put Melo out of his game a little but with the 'Kobe stopper' on the Nuggets, don't expect Kobe to go off again...unless he puts the #23 on his jersey or the #81 *_​


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*

We play Denver on the 6th...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*

Shame on you The One haha j/k


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*



Damian Necronamous said:


> We play Denver on the 6th...


Yea, i got confused, i thought we played Denver first


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*

Denver on TNT this Thursday, then Phoenix Suns 04/07/06 @ ESPN.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*

Suns game is on my birthday


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*



Teezy said:


> Suns game is on my birthday



Okay if Suns win its Teezy's fault!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*



Teezy said:


> Suns game is on my birthday


Advance Happy B-Day yo!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wtf Lenard is back with the nugs?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice game thread TheOne :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> wtf Lenard is back with the nugs?


I'm just too lazy :biggrin: to figure it out.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #76 (4/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Advance Happy B-Day yo!



haha thanks and btw i went to the rockets game last sunday and it improved my record to 3-0.. but not only have we won all these games, but I have received free tacos at each! ANDDD Kwame and Smush have scored at least 10 in each game also!


----------



## the_dynasty09 (Jun 28, 2005)

damn, we betta win this...i really wanna catch up to the grizz so we can rape the nugz in the first round


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Slim chance the Lakers move up to 6th seed. Fighting the suns without Amare and a bit banged up kurt thomas would help. The Lakers should just concentrate on winning, better peak at the right moments. Don't mind losing to the suns in the next two meetings. Phil save your tricks for the playoffs where the games truly count.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think Kurt Thomas is playing until the 2nd round, so their only big men would be Diaw and Tim Thomas.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers got this...keeping the drive alive till the playoffs!!

Yea baby, playoffs...its been such a long time i almost forgot the feeling...and yes i'm a spoiled Laker fan...

BTW.....early Happy Birthday to Teezy just incase i forgets


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

alrighty, Keep Denver from running, rebound, defense,defense,defense and happy B-DAY Teezy



GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: WE WANT TACOS!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

IM so glad its finally thursday, ill be abke to get rid of this sig. :banana:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Whyd KobeDunkedOnShaq get banned? Anybody know?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he changed his title to banned member, he isnt banned


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

City_Dawg said:


> alrighty, Keep Denver from running, rebound, defense,defense,defense and happy B-DAY Teezy
> 
> 
> 
> GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: WE WANT TACOS!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


No this time we don't want tacos, since Denvers Home. Them getting Tacos = not good.

Happy B-day Teezy :clap:.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Happy B-Day Teezy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol kobedunkedonshaq i thought you got banned cause of the april fools thread


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

A potential 1st round playoff preview? :gopray:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good news for us...

Kenyon Martin will not play tonight, and both Chris Mihm and Andrew Bynum will be ready to go for the playoffs.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers can pass the Nuggets in the overall standings with a win tonight which means they would have homecourt if they met in the first round.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

We will all be witnessing the career game of Francisco Elson tonight, another roleplayer killing us once more....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian Cook is probably the worst frontcourt defender in the league. Francisco Elson is dominating him. Kwame is not playing much better. I guess he decided that offense is the only important part of the game. His help defense is sorely lacking. I know the Lakers are right in it, but we're going to need serious improvement to win this game. I'm sure we'll see it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

God Elson with the jumpshot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Like I said, we're getting completely butchered on the glass. Didn't Buckner just hack Kwame to take that ball away?

Then, Kwame got whacked on the other end and no foul was called.

And can we PLEASE take Cook out? The guy is killing us. That wide open dunk by Elson was one of the most pathetic defensive plays I've ever seen. Cook is just an idiot...put Ronny in.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ughh we needa pick it up on the boards, Cook is just horrible


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, I can't even watch this anymore..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...people actually want the 6th seed? Lakers have no answer to transition defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Take Cook out and the team goes scoreless and afraid even more.. Cook sucks, he sucked.. but what are these retards doing? It's actually pretty ****ing hilarious!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Game over. This is just disgraceful. After Phoenix blows us out tomorrow, things aren't gonna be so chirpy around here anymore.

I wouldn't even call this defense. It's sad.

We just lost a game in 7 minutes. How the hell do you lose a game in 7 minutes?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Scroing so far:

Elson- 13 
Lakers- 13


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

31 points with 3 minutes left??? Do these guys take any pride in playing D? This is just unacceptable at this stage in the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And what the hell is Phil Jackson doing? He didn't call a timeout until we were down by 18?! I ****ing hate the way this guy coaches.

Get up off your *** and show some effort...nobody else is...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol...people actually want the 6th seed? Lakers have no answer to transition defense.


Which is why nobody wants to play the Suns in the first round.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

frank hamblins scouting report looks like a good one


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I say **** it.. go with.. Sasha, McKie, Jackson, Kobe, Bynum lineup!

Since it appears nobody can play worth a damn!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I say **** it.. go with.. Sasha, McKie, Jackson, Kobe, Bynum lineup!
> 
> Since it appears nobody can play worth a damn!


Bynums not here  Maybe Devin can play the 5!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They scored 77 on the Clippers...anyone think they'll get more than that against us?

We let them score 39 points in the first quarter. We shouldn't be letting that team score much more than 39 points in a half. It's even more awful when you consider that they scored 12pts in a row off of fastbreak baskets. How the hell does that happen? We just missed shots and stood around instead of running back on defense.

That might have been one of the most embarrassing and stunning stats I have seen all season.

It doesn't help that Kobe is playing pretty darn badly either.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Bynums not here  Maybe Devin can play the 5!


Oh yeah... :curse: just let Devin Green do it if he's activated!?!?!?!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Smush starts the quater with a forced airball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush and Odom clank to start the 2nd.. lovely..

George steal, George clank..

JJ just stands and watches the Nuggets get an o board..

Can anyone play tonight?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice job Lamar. That 3rd foul in about 10 minutes of play basically prevents any decent chance of a comeback in this half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

im glad i didnt go to this game, at least the spurs game was interesting


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Come back baby!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

That was the worst 1st quarter I have ever seen.

Good to see that they are making a comeback.
Keep this up Lakers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Down by 2 with 2 minutes left. Are you kidding me?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...Kobe is getting embarrased badly.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow refs really arent going for us....... Haha Melo on that fast break wasnt a travel? Wow....


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

58-49 for Denver at half.
Horrible way to close out the last 2 minutes. They were within 2.

But oh well, they are within 9, which is still much better than the 1st quarter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Atless the refs are calling the same thing both ends of the floor.. thats good.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Funny thing, Kobe scored more efficiently than Carmelo even when he was shooting 33%. Kobe scored 15 on 15 shots while Carmelo did the same with 17.

Double team Carmelo!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was a nice little run. Luckily when the Nuggets go cold, they go really really cold. Then Kobe killed the run with wild dribbling and bad shots. At least we're going into the 2nd half with a less than double-digit deficit. Hopefully our recent third quarter trend continues. And I'm not talking about our trend the first 70 games of the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

AHHHH! We come back and then the refs give us the shaft!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Just dont know whic Laker team will show up with this squad..damn. Oh well 2nd half is up..


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

gahhhhhhhhhh I hate kobe right now. he's playing too much 1v1 basketball and he is taking too many gambles.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Man Kobe's stinkin it up tonight. Left Buckner wide open for a three then was stopped at the next play by Buckner.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe and his horrible offense/defense is costing us this game. Excessive dribbling, no man to man defense...seriously just lose the "free safety" mode...you are just letting people get wide open with threes. Is Kobe even aware of his own mistakes? He just keeps doing them over and over again. Why the **** does Phil do nothing about it? He's basically letting him do whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey at least he's driving to the basket and getting the fouls.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont know about Luke guys..backcourt pass violation? c'mon. And Sasha? that was a stupid foul. jeez,


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This has got to be one of the worst reffed games ive even seen...Lakers still in it, Down by 8 end of 3rd.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Kobe went on fire at the end of the 3rd.
Keep this up Kobe.
We are down by 8 going into the 4.

Lets make a big run...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG KWAME  :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame freakin Brown. Imagine if he could make 65% of his FTs. Nice ****ing airball Smush. You can't possibly suck that bad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You gotta be kidding me... REBOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! argh!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush is so dumb sometimes. He is terrible on the fastbreak.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...I can't believe Smush airballed that WIDE open three. I was seriously laughing my *** off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, quit *****ing at the ref after every ****ing play. His defense has been pitiful this game because he's jawing at the ref instead of guarding his man.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kwame has been a beast so far....keep it up!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If these idiots could rebound the damn ball we'd have a chance.. KOBE THREE.. Luke O Board finds KOBE THREE.. :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke is distributing the ball very well tonight. I may have to ask Lakermike to make me a Luke avatar, since I've hated on him as much as I have Kwame. I'm getting fat on all this crow.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Three by Kobe :banana: we're still goint to lose. I bet you we just suck...





anti jinx anti jinx hehe c'mon baby.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great ball movement!! Luuuuuuke


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Lamar, you are not going to get that call.. You're bigger than him, ****ing guard him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, can we shoot more three's when we dont need them please?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, can we shoot more three's when we dont need them please?


 Can we make threes when we're wide ****ing open?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Come on Lamar, you are not going to get that call.. You're bigger than him, ****ing guard him.


Exactly, worst possible time to do a flop.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who's ball is it after the timeout?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Kobe is killing me tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBE!!!! 3 AND 1!!!


What a stupid shot, but whatever.. LOL


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe hits the 3 and is fouled!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow 4 pts play baby


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I should say stuff about Kobe more often.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe f'n Bryant.. wow.. 

WTF ODOM.. no Kobe shot?

Nuggets have the ball for the win!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF was that with Odom?????????????????????????


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

WTF is Lamar doing just dribbling the shot clock down to 1 and jacking a 20 footer?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Probably over right here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Here comes Melo, Here comes Melo...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

OT baby. GREAT stop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bullet Dodge.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

there is still time left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here we go..

Melo... no ball by George!

Buckner? No good.. LOL

Weird.. funny last 3 possessions..

.6 left.. LETS WIN IT :rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nevermind, shot clock violation. 

.6 left. Kobe time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

gREAT d! :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn 1.6 s left, 0.4 is enough LOL


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

OT.
Oh gee, look at that. Kobe has 40pts and 0 assists! :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A lot can happen in .6

i call it now, smush with the winner


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

ahhhhhhh so close


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn it Luke!!!!! Odom was wide ****ing open by the rim!!! He is the worst inbounds man in the clutch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

how the hell did he even get that up... OT we go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe.. off the rim.. wow..

Overtime.. guess what.. It's storming here.. sat is starting to act up.. I'm screwed!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kobe is unreal...he has to have a record for 4 point plays. I can recall 5 of them just off the top of my head and very rarely do I catch Laker games.

Steve Kerr and Marv Albert were just commenting on how it's improbable that Kobe will set the record for 40 point games in one season for the Lakers in this game because he only had like 19 points toward the middle of the 3rd. Lo and behold...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

omg I can foresee another thread being bumped why Kobe is not clutch...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did anyone else not see Odom WIDE open underneath the basket on that inbounds?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree. To take a 3 and draw the fould AND make the shot whilst being fouled, then follow it up with the charity shot is pure skill!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did anyone else not see Odom WIDE open underneath the basket on that inbounds?


I saw it..you saw it. Luke didnt..


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

1st of all, what a shot by Kobe.. that's got to be the craziest shot I've seen all year.

2nd, Luke should have passed it to Odom, he was open.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BTW this is irrelevant...but Steve Kerr said at the beginning of the 3rd Q that Kobe will not score 40 points today/ :laugh: in your face hater!...Now if we can win the game :cheers:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Im not watching the game, just on play by play on NBA.com, but is .6 really enough to get a decent shot up?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe goes 1 on 3 with the slam.

:rofl:

We're winning.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We give up too many offensive rebounds


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I predict Kobe hitting fire in OT and making his 50 for the game.....he may even get an assist, if someone else can hit a shot

P.S. Im not having a go at Kobe, just mere observation.....if he can win the game without getting any assists, good on him. Its the W that counts at the end of the day


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe. 

What the ****.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

hot dangggggg


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I want a triple overtime game....just for kicks.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Goooooo George NICE ONE HAND REB


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice play by Devean after the Kobe miss. Lakers up 1.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is playing a dangerous game, trying to shoot the game away. Luckily, Devean cleans up his trash.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

another miss?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

attttack kobe, camby got 5 on him. he'll probably shine away or take him out. ATACKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

drawing one more foul out of Camby and the game is pretty much theirs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Odom! Make a layup!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Odumb Is Costing The Game.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

spiraling said:


> attttack kobe, camby got 5 on him. he'll probably shine away or take him out. ATACKKKK!!!!!!!!


thats pretty much what I was trying to say, except you beat me by about a milisecond!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Argh.. Odom HAS to make that layup, ugh.. :curse:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

This game is frustrating. VERY VERY.... make a good play then a stupid one


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

YESSSSSSSS Odom GO BOY GO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Huge shot by Odom. Thanks. Way to make up for it.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom for 3! I don't get this guy.

Melo miss Denver O-board.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL cant make a layup but makes a tying 3.. wow.. 

Melo miss.. CANT GET A REBOUND!!!!!!

Miller fouled by Kobe.. that's his 5th :sigh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

horrible foul horrible

kobe's got 5


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's hard to get an defensive rebound on a jumpshot when four people are camped out in the lane. Bull**** foul call on Kobe.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Up 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe to Kwame to Luke. That was scary. Whew!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe to Kwame who bobbles and finds Luke.. layup.. 108-107 LAL..

Miller fouled by someone.. 43.7 left


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom, fouled out.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

omg omg, that foul on kobe was reasonable, he low his arm on miller


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame is an underrated passer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom fouls out :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nuggets getting all kind of bail out calls. Phil freezes Miller. :rofl:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

go 2 for 1 2 for 1


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Kwame is an underrated passer.


Got lucky but w/e.. 

Miller ties it.. storming bad.. sat is surviving..

Kobe.. to Kwame.. to Kobe.. off the glass.. walton crazy shot.. kobe no good on the tip.. 

MELO with 3.8

:sigh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

omg why do they always do that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn. Carmelo is one clutch mother ****er. Still time left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I bet Phil leaves Cook on the bench here :laugh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

why why why do they keep giving Denver the last shot


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense DG. :curse: 

I'd like to see Kobe try and take it to the hole and draw a foul. Although I know he will just take a jumpshot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can we get one game winner possession where Luke doesn't pass up other open guys to force a pass to Kobe, who then launches a horribly low percentage shot?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

few, at least luke didnt screw that up again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh ok Luke.. at least he called a timeout!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Son of a *****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He Gave It To Kwame What?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton for the win? ****IN MORONIC BULL****!

Cook woulda had a bull**** better ****ing chance..

**** YOU WALTON AND KWAME.. You dickwads!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow. this just ****ing ruined my night. Thanks a lot puke walton.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What's the big deal? Luke had nobody open. He gave it to Kwame, who promptly gave it back to Luke for the semi-open shot. For once it wasn't force the pass to Kobe for a 30 foot fadeaway. Luke played very well tonight, as did Kwame.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

C'mon Luke played well except for the backcourt pass to Sahsa. Oh well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What's the big deal? Luke had nobody open. He gave it to Kwame, who promptly gave it back to Luke for the semi-open shot. For once it wasn't force the pass to Kobe for a 30 foot fadeaway. Luke played very well tonight, as did Kwame.


For one.. Luke is like the worst shooter on the team.. yea he played well but shouldnt be excused for that bull**** he just pulled.. 

they had one more god damn timeout, no?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

It was a good shot by Luke. You know the Nugs were going to do whatever possible to stop Kobe. Good shot, Luke. Just luck wasn't on the Lakers' side.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A lot of the blame gets pointed at Kobe tonight. 13-32 is terrible. He had a nice stretch in the fourth quarter, but jacked up a lot of crappy shots that killed momentum. If it weren't for some of his heroics, we would not have been in the game. I'm most dissapointed in his effort on the other side of the ball. His defense was ****ing pitiful tonight. I hate when he just roams around leaving people open.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why was Kwame even on the floor? Cook has to be out there when they need a basket.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Interesting how in the two most clutch moments of the night, Kobe didn't get the ball.

First Odom was a complete ****ing moron at the end of regulation and jacked up some 20ft piece of trash that made no sense. Then he couldn't get the inbounds pass. This really ruined my night.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> For one.. Luke is like the worst shooter on the team.. yea he played well but shouldnt be excused for that bull**** he just pulled..
> 
> they had one more god damn timeout, no?


He's gotten better with his shot. It was a reasonable gamble there's really no point of getting mad. The Lakers really did fought hard tonight... coming back from a 18 point deficit and forcing an OT? I gotta give a standing ovation. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I've seen it all when people are OK with the one of the WORST SHOOTERS, if not worse, on the Lakers takes the final shot and misses in god damn overtime.. What the hell? Just because Luke played good?

How times change when you start winning and start playing good.. you get away with everything even if you make a **** play at the end of a game or games.. 

Anyways.. it was nice they came back.. Kobe played like crap too.. yep, he did.. but you only saw him leading them coming back at the end of regulation, etc.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> For one.. Luke is like the worst shooter on the team.. yea he played well but shouldnt be excused for that bull**** he just pulled..
> 
> they had one more god damn timeout, no?



Well.... Hindsight says if kobe didnt take that horrible shot, or Odom didn't pick up that lame foul, then there might not have been a need for that time out.

Luke, had no one to pass to. Kobe was not open at all, and there was no real second option. He took a wide open shot, that was better than Kobe's double teamed shot probably would have been.. 

Kobe hasn't exactly been playing high level basketball this month. He brought his shooting up in the second half sure, but he hasn't been very effective. 

Bravo Luke for Having the balls to try.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I think I've seen it all when people are OK with the one of the WORST SHOOTERS, if not worse, on the Lakers takes the final shot and misses in god damn overtime.. What the hell? Just because Luke played good?



Who should have taken the shot? You assume that if he burned the last time out, that Kobe would have been magically open the next time around? If he wasn't who did you want to have the rock? Kawme take a jumper? Come on, it was great defense both possessions and stupid mistakes from Odom and Bryant put them in that situation at the end anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well.... Hindsight says if kobe didnt take that horrible shot, or Odom didn't pick up that lame foul, then there might not have been a need for that time out.
> 
> Luke, had no one to pass to. Kobe was not open at all, and there was no real second option. He took a wide open shot, that was better than Kobe's double teamed shot probably would have been..
> 
> ...


 Exactly. He has been hitting jumpshots lately. His problem early in the season was lack of confidence. Every time he forces the pass to Kobe who launches a terrible shot with three guys on him. That's why his gamewinner percentage sucks so bad.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I think I've seen it all when people are OK with the one of the WORST SHOOTERS, if not worse, on the Lakers takes the final shot and misses in god damn overtime.. What the hell? Just because Luke played good?


It's not what about Luke has done throughout his career. He's been knocking down those threes for a few months and has been carrying a hot hand. Yes, it would been awfully nice to have Kobe shoot the last shot, but do you want to see another ending that happened in New Jersey where Kobe was force to get an awkward pass, make a few dribble 28 feet away from the basket, and shoot the basketball fading away? No. 

Let's try to enjoy the fact that the Lakers played a good game. If this was the playoff, rip the **** out Luke for taking that three, but for now, consider it as a learning process.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Id rather let Luke take that final shot than Kobe shoot another off balanced forced shot. Defense on Kobe was pretty good.


edit: I do believe Cook should've replaced Kwame though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> It's not what about Luke has done throughout his career. He's been knocking down those threes for a few months and has been carrying a hot hand. Yes, it would been awfully nice to have Kobe shoot the last shot, but do you want to see another ending that happened in New Jersey where Kobe was force to get an awkward pass, make a few dribble 28 feet away from the basket, and shoot the basketball fading away? No.
> 
> Let's try to enjoy the fact that the Lakers played a good game. If this was the playoff, rip the **** out Luke for taking that three, but for now, consider it as a learning process.


 Nicely said.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Funny thing is if Luke would have forced a pass to Kobe and put him in a situation where Kobe wouldn't have had a chance in hell at making it.. Everyone would be like "Luke you *****, you dont have to pass it to Kobe everytime!".


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Funny thing is if Luke would have forced a pass to Kobe and put him in a situation where Kobe wouldn't have had a chance in hell at making it.. Everyone would be like "Luke you *****, you dont have to pass it to Kobe everytime!".


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i have never seen worse officiating in my life. This and the Cavs game have been horrible and I think that the Lakers should say something about it. The Carmelo play where he clearly carried over AFTER kobe got popped in the mouth was horrible. Then we lose by 2. Coincidence??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Look I'm pissed.. it's obvious.. I just didnt like Luke taking that shot.. even if Kobe wasnt open.. that was the best we could do on an inbounds play? I highly doubt that.. again I'm pissed but when has Luke ever done anything at the end of the game. We've been seeing these types of stuff from Luke when he has the chance.. I dont wanna rip on him.. infact dont we have better options than Luke with a game on the line if Kobe isnt open? For instance.. Lamar.. Kwame.. George.. anyone besides him.. thee, Luke Walton, who cant shoot worth a damn (I know he was awesome last month but that doesnt mean a damn thing).. takes the final shot.. it bugs the **** outta me.. 

Anyways, I'll move on.. watch the Suns whip em pretty good and ***** some more :rofl:

Yea so I'm a ****ing retarded ******* for being pissed at a moron who takes a final shot by the name of Luke Walton.. excuse me.. I can accept that.. I cant accept the way this loss went down..

If Luke passes it to Kobe and Kobe bricks it.. I'd be pissed too.. moreso at Kobe than Luke so dont give me that.. 

It's ****in bull****, that's what it is!!

Yea.. bull****..

Ok.. I'm done..

****..

Go Lakers!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Another thing no one is talking about is Devean letting Melo get off that shot to win the game. His defense on that play was almost as bad as when he let McGrady get that GW layup.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

But my b-day's in an hour.. so its all good! haha


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brian34Cook = Whinning Boy


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook = Whinning Boy that *****es when the Lakers lose games like this that they should win!


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Ugh. This just ruined my night. Anyways, a few quick thoughts:

Luke was actually pretty close to making that shot. Hey, it was the best we could get, Kobe probably wouldn't even have been able to get the ball, Patterson was all over him. It was a good decision on Lukes part, he just couldn't quite make it.

Lamar made some pretty dumb plays, and only had one good clutch play, which was his 3 pointer. That iso with about 30 seconds left in regulation was terrible, he waited way too long. He had an ok game but choked in the end.

Why did we always run the clock down when we had the ball with around 40 seconds left? Wouldn't it make sense to take a quicker shot, then we could get one final possession for the win or tie with more than 3 seconds left? At the end of regulation and overtime we ran the clock down, and it didn't work at all either time.

Finally, what'd everyone think of the refs? I'm getting sick of defenders being all over Kobe and not getting called for it. I can understand letting them play, and the calls toward the basket seemed to be ok, but when Kobe was out on the perimeter, he'd have guys all over him with no fouls called. In all honesty, the refs seemed to have atleast somewhat of a bias towards the Nuggets.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

how come NBA.com's BOX score lists Lamar Odom having 7 personal fouls?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> how come NBA.com's BOX score lists Lamar Odom having 7 personal fouls?


6 personal fouls + 1 mental foul = 7 personal mental fouls

:laugh:

Ok I'm better now!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Id rather let Luke take that final shot than Kobe shoot another off balanced forced shot. Defense on Kobe was pretty good.
> 
> 
> *edit: I do believe Cook should've replaced Kwame though.*


I agree.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The reason Kwame was in is because he is the strongest screen setter. Clearly you need that to get your guy open. It didn't quite work for Kobe, but it did work to get Luke open in the corner after Kwame gave it back to him. Cook would have titty bumped him, then cried. Okay, he's not that soft.  See Dwyane Wade hit.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Tough and disappointing lose, I admit.

But the Lakers didn't derseve this win because of they way they played in the 1st quarter.

Hope this teaches them a lesson and perhaps, improve for tomorrows game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The reason Kwame was in is because he is the strongest screen setter. Clearly you need that to get your guy open. It didn't quite work for Kobe, but it did work to get Luke open in the corner after Kwame gave it back to him. Cook would have titty bumped him, then cried. Okay, he's not that soft.  See Dwyane Wade hit.


Yeah that makes sense since intially the last play was for Kobe to cluster around a bunch of big guys and then shoot out like a comet and *free* himself from the double or triple team. Too bad the comet play doesn't really work anymore for the Lakers anymore.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the_dynasty09 said:


> damn, we betta win this...i really wanna catch up to the grizz so we can rape the nugz in the first round


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

The One said:


> A 'most win' for the Lakers? Most likely. Will they win? Most likely.[/QUOTE]
> 
> :clap:​


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Teezy said:


> i have never seen worse officiating in my life. This and the Cavs game have been horrible and I think that the Lakers should say something about it. The Carmelo play where he clearly carried over AFTER kobe got popped in the mouth was horrible. Then we lose by 2. Coincidence??


i never understand how laker fans can complain about the refs...ever. years of getting every call imaginable - this year has been no different. yet they can find one possibly bad call and consider the entire game horribly officiated :laugh:

you guys got PLENTY of calls. and have done so for years.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

LJD said:


> Finally, what'd everyone think of the refs? I'm getting sick of defenders being all over Kobe and not getting called for it. I can understand letting them play, and the calls toward the basket seemed to be ok, but when Kobe was out on the perimeter, he'd have guys all over him with no fouls called. In all honesty, the refs seemed to have atleast somewhat of a bias towards the Nuggets.


:laugh: *100

kobe doesnt get calls? bias towards the nuggets?

holy crap. thats classic.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

pretty ballzy of you to come out the day after nugzfan.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

the thing that stood out the most for me this game was the TERRIBLE offense we ran for the majority of the 4th and overtime. working the ball to kobe is one thing, letting him bring it up the court, iso on one side and shoot a contested jumper is not exactly what I have in mind. 

dissapointing loss. I do like what luke did at the end though; just having the guts to take that shot.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

It is a tough loss, a close game losing is always tough.....The problem is why did Nuggets got so many easy layups and dunks? It was all about the 1st quarter, if not those easy points, Lakers could have easily won yesterday's game. They outscored Nuggets three out of four quarters. Also, the officiating was not too good. Lamar was simply raising hands, and the referee called foul on him. What did you expect him to do? Kept backing off? Nuggets couldn't make any shot except free throws in the overtime......After watching that game, I say Lakers is a better team overall than Nuggets. Also, I am happy that Luke didn't pass to Kobe again the last 3.8 second of the overtime and shot the ball himself. Even he didn't make it, it would tell the opponents that it is not always Kobe shooting the last shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Look I'm pissed.. it's obvious.. I just didnt like Luke taking that shot.. even if Kobe wasnt open.. that was the best we could do on an inbounds play? I highly doubt that.. again I'm pissed but when has Luke ever done anything at the end of the game. We've been seeing these types of stuff from Luke when he has the chance.. I dont wanna rip on him.. infact dont we have better options than Luke with a game on the line if Kobe isnt open? For instance.. Lamar.. Kwame.. George.. anyone besides him.. thee, Luke Walton, who cant shoot worth a damn (I know he was awesome last month but that doesnt mean a damn thing).. takes the final shot.. it bugs the **** outta me..
> 
> Anyways, I'll move on.. watch the Suns whip em pretty good and ***** some more :rofl:
> 
> ...



And if luke would have made it you would have been singing priase all week.

Give me a break, if that would have been Brian Cook running the same play you would have been like 'He tried his best guys, it was a good play! KOBE WAS GUARDED MAN!".

Nothing wrong with being pissed off at the play, but Lamar Odom had the best chance at getting the ball but he stood there like a retard. And Kobe had two guys humping him and Kawme Brown was 10 feet away from the basket.

The truth is, which you avoid every time.. Is that if the team played SMARTER in the final minute, there wouldnt be a need for the game winner. Im talking about Odoms horrible jumpshot when he had a clear path to the rim (Which he admittedin the Times), and kobes retarded shot attempt that wasn't needed with time left on the clock.

Luke was put in a crappy situation where he was damned if he did, and damned if he didn't. If he would have forced a bad pass to Kobe, everyone would have been like "DID YOU SEE LAMAR WAS OPEN UNDER THE POST?", etc. He did a play, got the open look the team wanted and if he would have made it would have been the hero.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I agree.



I also agree. And what the hell was with the clock management?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> :clap:



The sad part about this.. Is that your proud of barely beating a team like the Lakers... It took a game winner, when you guys were almost up by 20 points.. Haha. Or how about the Clippers... Nugs could post 77 in the first half and still not leave with a victory. You boys better prey Memphis tanks the season and you play the Lakers in the first round, otherwise your really gonna get your asses handed to you.

Now thats comedy. :clap: :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The sad part about this.. Is that your proud of barely beating a team like the Lakers... It took a game winner, when you guys were almost up by 20 points.. Haha. Or how about the Clippers... Nugs could post 77 in the first half and still not leave with a victory. You boys better prey Memphis tanks the season and you play the Lakers in the first round, otherwise your really gonna get your asses handed to you.
> 
> Now thats comedy. :clap: :laugh:


Dude. In a 7 games series, the Lakers can hand them their asses just as well. All in all this was a collective bad effort and Denver only won on a gamewinner at home. If the Lakers come with their game faces on we can serve up the Nuggs in series. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't know if anyone is listening to 570, but Mike Thompsons said he believes the loss should be faulted mainly at the coaching for these reasons:

1) Phil didn't replace Kawme with Brian Cook.
2) Phil didn't put Kobe on Melo for the last half of the fourth, or in OT.
3) Phil didn't enforce enough clock management.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> And if luke would have made it you would have been singing priase all week.
> 
> Give me a break, if that would have been Brian Cook running the same play you would have been like 'He tried his best guys, it was a good play! KOBE WAS GUARDED MAN!".
> 
> ...


Everyone would have wanted Cook to take the shot because this year Cook is shooting 50% and 44% from long range while Luke is only shooting 40% and 37% from behind the arc.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

1) Phil didn't replace Kawme with Brian Cook.* I think BH made a good point about this. *
2) Phil didn't put Kobe on Melo for the last half of the fourth, or in OT. *Would have to agree but we needed Kobe on the offensive end plus I believe Kobe had 4 fouls during the fourth and 5 fouls during OT.*
3) Phil didn't enforce enough clock management.*It's hard to blame Phil on this one because one of the things Jackson likes to teach is, for the players to handle pressured situation on their own. With the season at near ends, I think the players should know by now how they should manage the clock. *

Those reasons aren't really crisp clear.. Mike Thompson has a point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Everyone would have wanted Cook to take the shot because this year Cook is shooting 50% and 44% from long range while Luke is only shooting 40% and 37% from behind the arc.



Yeah, but Cook wasn't in the game. Which isnt Lukes fault.

Luke isn't the coach, Phil should have made the substition.. Having all shooters on the floor would have made that last pass much better, but there wasn't the option.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, but Cook wasn't in the game. Which isnt Lukes fault.
> 
> Luke isn't the coach, Phil should have made the substition.. *Having all shooters* on the floor would have made that last pass much better, but there wasn't the option.


Do we even have a shooter on this team? :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Do we even have a shooter on this team? :biggrin:


Yep he hasnt done crap for a couple months.. and wasnt on the floor!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

If it hadn't been for that god damn first quarter this would be a blowout in favor of the lakers...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Silk D said:


> pretty ballzy of you to come out the day after nugzfan.


sorry - next time ill be sure to post here 24/7.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> It is a tough loss, a close game losing is always tough.....The problem is why did Nuggets got so many easy layups and dunks? It was all about the 1st quarter, if not those easy points, Lakers could have easily won yesterday's game. They outscored Nuggets three out of four quarters. Also, the officiating was not too good. Lamar was simply raising hands, and the referee called foul on him. What did you expect him to do? Kept backing off? Nuggets couldn't make any shot except free throws in the overtime......After watching that game, I say Lakers is a better team overall than Nuggets. Also, I am happy that Luke didn't pass to Kobe again the last 3.8 second of the overtime and shot the ball himself. Even he didn't make it, it would tell the opponents that it is not always Kobe shooting the last shot.


more whining about the refs - again from the fans that should be doing the least of it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The sad part about this.. Is that your proud of barely beating a team like the Lakers... It took a game winner, when you guys were almost up by 20 points.. Haha. Or how about the Clippers... Nugs could post 77 in the first half and still not leave with a victory. You boys better prey Memphis tanks the season and you play the Lakers in the first round, otherwise your really gonna get your asses handed to you.
> 
> Now thats comedy. :clap: :laugh:


yeah - it was comedy. a ranting, crying laker fan after a loss = :laugh: I enjoyed it. 

besides, a) of course im proud of a win...any win is great b) did you just insult your own team? :laugh: c) melo is clutch, making the win even better d) crying about our last game that had nothing to do with your own team? classic reply by someone like you (changing the subject because of course, you did not like the current subject - lakers losing) e) im not worried about the grizz either. we can handle them and have proven it before.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Dude. In a 7 games series, the Lakers can hand them their asses just as well. All in all this was a collective bad effort and Denver only won on a gamewinner at home. If the Lakers come with their game faces on we can serve up the Nuggs in series. :biggrin:


id love to see a lakers-nuggets first round matchup. wed definitely rather play the lakers than the grizz or clips. easy choice.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This Nuggets fan is cocky, you act like you guys just won a playoff series.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He sure likes to post X4. Rather annoying..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What a wonderful option called ignore list

Makes life easier to ignore these trolls

Thanks basketballboards.net!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> This Nuggets fan is cocky, you act like you guys just won a playoff series.


lol sorry but if a laker fan is gonna talk trash, i surely can do it back. dont cry about it. im not being cocky but i would FAR rather play the lakres than the grizz or clips. can you blame me for thinking that? the grizz and clips are just better teams...its simple logic.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

dannyM said:



> What a wonderful option called ignore list
> 
> Makes life easier to ignore these trolls
> 
> Thanks basketballboards.net!


laker fans can dish it but cannot take it. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> laker fans can dish it but cannot take it. :laugh:



Very close to baiting so I would suggest you stop.


----------

